# Anybody want a Minolta Range finder?



## Mike_E (Oct 5, 2010)

shopgoodwill.com - #6823555 - Minolta AL 35mm Rangefinder FILM Camera - 10/10/2010 3:15:00 PM

Good looking little thing.  Nice lens so I've read.

Again, I have no involvement, just thought I'd share.


----------



## compur (Oct 5, 2010)

I have one of these.  Excellent camera.  One of the few leaf shutter 
rangefinders with 1/1000 top shutter speed.


----------



## skieur (Oct 5, 2010)

I have that camera as well and won a major award shooting with it, when I was a teen.

skieur


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 5, 2010)

I am actually in the middle of restoring one of these, picked it up free from a customer. The lens was in 3 pieces, I got it re-assembled and just need to get the light meter working again, the contacts in the lens broke off. I also need to re-do the light seals. But yeah, the Rokkor 45mm 1:2 is nice.


----------



## compur (Oct 5, 2010)

Dead meter is common on that model.  I have several of them and most have 
dead meters.


----------

